

Feedback on my Craigslist tool - sam26880

Hi guys, I need your feedback on this tool I'm building. It's for everyone who uses Craigslist. I was getting tired of browsing each link one by one and getting the email address and contact them each individually. I wanted the ability to browse the listing more efficiently and select the ones I'd like to contact. I also wanted an email template that I can use to send it to everyone at the same time. I wanted to be able to attach notes and tag the listing to make it easy to find them later. I also wanted to keep track of any emails that were going back and forth related to the listing. I couldn't find anything out there that did anything like that. You know what they say, necessity is the mother of invention. So I built it myself.<p>Now, before I go ahead and build a lot of features, I need your feedback on what I have so far. Keep in mind that it's not completely done yet. Some features are already there and some will be released very soon. Here's what I'd like to know from you.<p>(1) What do you like/not like about this tool (2) I was thinking about having 3 different type of paid plans. Daily, weekly and monthly. What do you guys think? (3) How much would you pay for a tool like this?<p>Thanks again. I really appreciate your feedback!
======
sachincrp
I'm a dentist coming out of residency and looking for a job. I use craigslist
religiously to send out my resumes. One thing I do right now, which is very
annoying is everytime I send out an email to a post, I copy paste it into my
google docs spreadsheet.

I've made a spreadsheet to keep track of where I've sent the emails and status
of each email. Another annoying thing is that every time I want to send an
email, I copy the text from my sent emails and just change the location of the
job in the body of the email.

If I could just look at the posts and reply in bulk with my resume that would
be something I'd be willing to pay for. Not sure how much you charge, but I'd
probably pay $10 for example one-month usage because I would probably spend
about a month looking for a job.

~~~
sam26880
It's great to hear that you can see a good use of this tool. Thanks for your
comments about the pricing. I'm still considering that at the moment. I will
keep your suggestions in my mind when making that final decision. :)

------
sam26880
Here's the link to the tool.

<http://qrvie.ws/craigtrack/demo.php>

